# Feats of strength course...



## Karate_Warrior (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys.

I just saw something on the internet, that looked pretty cool. 
A manual teaching you have to get "super" strength.
A course by Jack Savage. The name of the course is: "BONOMO FEATS OF STRENGTH COURSE". 

http://www.hikuta.net/classical-conditioning/clscon_bonomo.cfm

I kinda wanted to buy it, but I was just wondering if anyone else had tried it?
Does it work? Were the results as expectes?

Thnx.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Oct 19, 2008)

Isn't Jack Savage that guy who claims to be teaching or doing the ancient fighting arts of Egypt? Spend some time on Google and you'll find a good many blokes rather, ah, critical of him and his supposed art.

http://www.themartialist.com/0704/jacksavage.htm
http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-19027.html
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56705&highlight=hikuta

I think he's also been banned from here though my memory is quite unreliable nowadays. It's running on Vista.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 19, 2008)

Although, it would be useful to have during Festivus...



Peace,
Erik


----------



## elder999 (Oct 19, 2008)

Joe Bonomo was one of the oldtime strongmen, a movie star and stuntman, and owner of the Bonomo Turkish Taffy company, so he was a health nut who really liked candy! 

His books and courses were okay for their time, and some were even a little hardcore-he was one of the first "mail-order fitness kings," before Charles Atlas, I think......most of his stuff is available on eBay, or through several strongman groups.

Stay away from the Hikuta lunatics.....(can't believe "Jack Savage" put his name on the Bonomo courses....)


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright. So I should stay away from it? BTW, is it anyone who actually have bought it and got any opinions on the course?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 20, 2008)

i instantly distrust any product which uses that particular style of adcopy to sell.  often they are appealing purely to your emotions because they have little quality content to sell.  i know, because i used to write this kind of crap for pyramid schemes.

jf


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Karate_Warrior said:


> Alright. So I should stay away from it? BTW, is it anyone who actually have bought it and got any opinions on the course?


 

Over the years I've owned a couple of the Bonomo courses-they're collectors items for those with an interest in old time strong men. I could recommend just about any of them-the Feats of Strength course is really about performing the various showy tricks: tearing up a phone book, ripping a license plate in half, etc. If you're strong enough to do them, you can do them-if you're not strong enough, and you follow the exercises in the course diligently, _eventually_ you'll be able to do _most_ of them. 

If you search "Joe Bonomo" online, you can find some of his course content for free-though not that particular one-yet. Fact is, they're so old, they've fallen into the public domain. Eventually someone will get around to posting it online. In the meantime, one exercise guru offers it as a "free bonus" with his material, and "Jack Savage" puts his name on it.

In short, don't stay away from the course; just don't buy it from "Jack." Look for it elsewhere:

Like eBay, for instance...

or you could find several different courses for free, including some old Bonomo ones, here


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just spend time looking around on "google" for bodyweight programs and old time strength training.  It is all there on the internet for free.  

These guys just get a fancy ad-copy making all of these things seem "secret" and "uber-effective" while charging large amounts of money. 

Save your money on anything that is hyped like that.




Wasn't Jack Savage the name of an old disney tv show in the 80's?  I think it was Black Jack Savage or something like that.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, for wise and good answers


----------

